# They have arrrived



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

The puppies we've been waiting for have arrived. They are various shades of red but there is only one boy. My OH only wants a boy, so i hope the puppy and us click.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh how lovely. Congratulations. Girls are good too


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Goodness - it must have been the new puppies we saw on Thursday! They were so gorgeous. Hope the time flies quickly for you


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

I know girls are good too and I would have either but Mister Happy said he only wants a boy. To be fair we've only had boys in the past so it's what we know.


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Hfd said:


> Goodness - it must have been the new puppies we saw on Thursday! They were so gorgeous. Hope the time flies quickly for you


We hope to go across to speak face to face with Anthony and have a peak at the pups in a couple of weeks. Then we have almost 3 weeks holiday so that should keep us busy and the time should fly.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Well by the time you get back off holiday they will probably be coming up 6 weeks and time for you to choose so should go quickly for you. We already have a boy Billy who is coming up 3 in July which is why we went for a girl this time.


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

As there's only one boy there's no choice, unless I can talk Mister Happy round lol.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have a lovely holiday and enjoy your little boy when you get him.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Fab news. 
Maybe when your husband sees them he will no longer care if you have a boy or girl.
The litter Helen & me are getting our pups from are all gorgeous. 

Hopefully the time will fly by.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We only wanted a boy as have only experienced boys - when we went to see the litter, it was our girl who totally charmed us! We found that overall temperament was more important than gender.

Now we have a girl, I'm so glad! Good luck choosing your pup - it will be one of the best days of your life!!

Xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

When we got Billy we went to see a black girl and then were 'chosen' by a choc boy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hfd said:


> When we got Billy we went to see a black girl and then were 'chosen' by a choc boy!


Is Billy choccy? He always look so dark!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Is Billy choccy? He always look so dark!



Well he was dark choccy with a white bib when he was a small pup, as he grew he had a very dark head/feet and tail, then went a bit gingery and now is a black/brown/sable colour!










































Any suggestions for a colour name? Lol x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Billy is a beautiful colour <3  xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, he's really unique and very very beautiful! Interesting coat colour! We need more Billy pics!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't encourage me!

So, coat name? Chocolate box (dark, milk and white lol)?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow Billy! Such an unusual colour-a Complete chocolate box 

Bet you can't wait to meet the litter! I'd say, just be as open minded as you can, temperament was the most important thing to us. Luckily our boy chose us-he crawled up and fell to sleep in my OH's arms. It was adorable! Aww broody again!!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is really amazing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hfd said:


> Don't encourage me!
> 
> So, coat name? Chocolate box (dark, milk and white lol)?


He's like those Guerlain choccies..


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I too never realised Billy's colouring...I always thought he was black tuxedo 

He's gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Sorry for hijacking your thread Linda! x


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

No worries. I love to see pics of everyone's babies.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't think it's matters boy or girl really, Phil only wanted a boy, but I have had boys and girls so I wasn't bothered. Murphy's perfect! And we kinda have Emmy (his sister) most days so kinda have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

https://m.flickr.com/photos/lindasim/13969242901/
Anthony sent this today.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Linda Simpson said:


> https://m.flickr.com/photos/lindasim/13969242901/
> Anthony sent this today.


Adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh - bless, how lovely. Linda the past weeks have flown by for us, really hoping the next 12 days do to.
Donna


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Update.

Anthony sent us a few photos.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lindasim/sets/72157644343905949/


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

gorgeous, it amazes me that Anthony's puppies always have the 'anzil look', despite being crossbreeds and often completely different parents.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Linda he is lovely.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Stunning - I can see he is loved and adored already x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's so lovely!! Love the one on the lawn!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

He's beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh lucky you!!!

Are they Americans? 

Very jealous , look forward to list more photos 

xxx


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you for all of your kind comments. We'll be over to see him in a week or so. More photos then.
No, he's from Poppy an English show cocker and Pepe is his dad.


----------

